# HUGE Snake



## pasinthrough (Jun 2, 2013)

Well, it's at least a close up...

Found this little guy trying to get out of the pool today and gave him a helping hand. This is the smallest Scarlet snake I've ever seen. Glad I had my camera with me.


----------



## BuckMKII (Jun 2, 2013)

What a cool little king snake! Thanks for rescuing it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 2, 2013)

Red on yellow, kill a fellow. Red on black, friend of Jack! Glad to see you knew the difference.

Great find!


----------



## 04ctd (Jun 2, 2013)

how did you keep it in your hand, with you screaming like a girl?
or was that me screaming?


we had a dead frog in the kids "jump castle" today, I had to get it out...man, i do not like slimy things...

good pic, though


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 2, 2013)

That's one SHARP shot that little feller


----------



## Crickett (Jun 2, 2013)

Awww it's a cute lil fellar!


----------



## pasinthrough (Jun 2, 2013)

Here is another shot where you can see his B D eyes.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 2, 2013)

Neat shot.

Some may not understand what I meant in my earlier comment, so I'll explain. 

The little king snake in the guy's hand looks like a poisonous coral snake. So, the way to help  you remember is to keep the rhyme I said above in mind. I got to thinking about the possibility of kids looking at this thread, so I wanted to make this clear.

Here is the poisonous coral snake. This is the one you don't want to be holding. The red color is touching the yellow. So, red on yellow, kill a fellow.


----------



## John I. Shore (Jun 3, 2013)

He's a cutie, great shot, good move to help him out.  

John I.


----------



## buckfiddy (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks more like a huge hand. Good deed helpin' him out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 3, 2013)

Cool find and great pic.


----------



## cre8foru (Jun 3, 2013)

That is a beautiful snake. Nice photo too.


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 3, 2013)

pasinthrough said:


> Well, it's at least a close up...
> 
> Found this little guy trying to get out of the pool today and gave him a helping hand. This is the smallest King snake I've ever seen. Glad I had my camera with me.



I believe that is actually a "Scarlet Snake" not a Scarlet King.  That one is about full grown.  They are egg eaters.  Very cool snakes.  I found one last summer.  Absolutely beautiful snakes.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Jun 3, 2013)

Not quite completely grown, but darn close to it. And definitely not a king.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2013)

Glad you got him out and he posed for some shots.

Hoss


----------



## rip18 (Jun 4, 2013)

Those scarlet snakes are some cool snakes!  I'd love a chance to photograph one again!  Thanks for sharing that little feller!


----------



## Bucky T (Jun 4, 2013)

Awesome!!


----------



## Broken Arrow 68 (Jun 4, 2013)

Don't care how little or harmless he is, ain't no way I'd hold that thing.  LOL.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 4, 2013)

Neat!  Colorful little guy!


----------



## pasinthrough (Jun 22, 2013)

Well, after never before seeing one of these guys until this year, I ran into a full grown one tonight.  He was about 20" long and had a real good personality.  He was hanging around between the peppers and tomato plants so I picked him up and moved him out of harms way.


----------

